# Need hope......



## Westie Mom

It's been a week and 1 day since I went into premature labor with my baby boy Jaxson at 22.5 weeks. He lived for 20 minutes before he died in my arms. I screamed for the doctors to save my baby and they just said there is nothing they could do.

He was my miracle baby conceived naturally after taking a break after 3 miscarriages (1 conceived naturally and 2 others after IUI's). I'm completely crushed and still have no answers to why this happened. I feel like a failure and less of a woman because of all these losses. I'm 37 years old, and I wonder what's wrong with me and will I ever have a successful pregnancy. 

Does anyone have any possible causes for premature labor? I had a day of lower back pain, then the next day abdominal pressure, then another day of contractions (which they tried to stop with only one dose of medicine - refused to give any more). 

And does anyone have any positive experiences after so many losses?

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Andrea


----------



## GingerPanda

I didn't want to read and run. I'm so sorry for your loss. That sounds so traumatic. :hugs:

I don't actually know the answer to your question, but after a bit of research, there doesn't appear to be any one reason that pre-term labor occurs. Some think it could be a problem with the baby, a problem with the mother, or both. There are multiple risk-factors, such as an infection or deformity of the uterus/cervix, previous premature labors, multiple miscarriages or terminations (especially if they were later-term), premature membrane rupture, family history of pre-mature labor, and more. It's my understanding that once it really starts, there's not a whole lot they can do to prevent it, even with bed rest and medication.

I think sometimes it just happens... You are in no way a failure. You are one hell of a strong woman to have gone through all this.

Did your doctors do any tests or give you any reasons why they think you might have gone into premature labor?

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Westie Mom

Thanks for your response!

Both my husband and I did all the possible genetic testing before we even conceived at the fertility clinic, which was all normal. And I did all the 1st and 2nd trimester birth defect testing and everything looked fine. He was measuring right on schedule and always had a strong heartbeat and was active very early on. They did a cervical culture when I was admitted and I never got the results, to see if maybe it was an infection. And once he was born they tested the placenta, no results on that either. They mentioned cervical incompetence, but said it wasn't something they could know for sure. 

I suppose its just a waiting game at this point. But I really feel at loss, not knowing why? The unknown makes the pain so much stronger.


----------



## GingerPanda

I can only imagine.

If your cervix was incompetent, it could be possible to do a stitch (cerclage) next time. I know that doesn't ease your pain right now. :hugs:


----------



## justhoping

im so sorry for ur loss...could it be that your cervix might need help to keep closed to keep ur pregnancy going..something you may want to talk about with your doctor..this happens to be very common and over looked at times

((hugs))


----------



## honeybunch2k7

:hugs:

Have you been tested for autoimmune issues?


----------

